# off trains but relevant



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

OH what have I done??? My future daughter-in-law told me of a 6th month old German sheperd dog that was too big to be keep in town at her sisters. So I said yes. We'll take him. 
Carrie and I picked him up. 
then bought a chain, kennel in whcih hes used to staying at night. 

OH!!!!! 
HEs here now, photo to come. nice dog, the cats hate him so far. But whats odd is Carrie wanted him but she is now mad at me??????? 
what is wrong with the name ,,Barf? Its like bark, or Bart. 

I just don't understand women.???


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

Marty if you ever understand women please let us all in on how you did it!!!! 

Congrats on the new member of your family/ Dogs are great friends and usually a lot of fun. 

Personally I think Barf is a cool name.


----------



## KYYADA (Mar 24, 2008)

I always give my wife several options when I want something just be sure the options are much worse than anything you want. "Honey, when I was little, I always wanted to have a dog and name him Barf...then I started wanting a boa constrictor named slinky, or a pet Tarantula!" 

German shepards are good dogs but can be a real handful. My sisters ended up biting her neighbor...she wasn't sued because they were friends but she paid for the hospital visit. I had mine trained well and would do alot of tricks. He was well tempered around kids as they could pull his ears or tail but he would not tolerate other animals on the place. I could never break him of that. You can train them to do practically anything his neatest trick was I could put lunch meat or hamburgers hotdogs ect. on his nose or on the top of his head and he would just sit there until I gave him a release command. They also are bad for getting crippling arthritis I had to put mine down...but he was 10 but the last two years were hard for him. 

Good Luck


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

I always let my wife and/or kids name all the dogs. Then I just call them all Doofus. after about a week, thay all answer to Doofus. 

Congrats on the family member. I'm certain that a German Sheppard will thrive on you're littel plot out in the country. And I don't expect you to spoil him at all... no sirree.. not a bit.


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Marty, 
When I got my Sheppard I named him Klaus. 
I always thought my wife liked sheppards. 
But when I brought him home, she said, "It's either the dog or me." 
I always thought I would have missed her more than I do....... 
But, Klaus and I get along fine. 
Tom


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Have you found out what it's favorite food is yet? It is verry important to determin this. We need to know what to bring when we come next sept or we may be running our trains from our cars.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmmm, Porterhouse, New York Strip, Sirloin, Filet Mignon, T Bone.... I'm sure one of those would work...... 

For me anyway.. I dunno about the dog.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2008)

I always let my wife and/or kids name all the dogs. Then I just call them ...

same here. every animal, that gets integrated in the family owns a nice, fancy, interesting name, they do not respond to. 
plus a short one or two sillable word/name, they respond to.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

After a good nights sleep in the new ,,dog house. I agreed to keep his given name of Max..


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Always seems to me you need to know a dog or cat for a while before deciding what to call it. 

My sister had one of those Shih Tzu mop dogs named "Ling Tiko-tsun of Antartica." A funny little fellow, but she refused to give him his bath, so he answered to "Stinko." 

I thought, "Last thing we need around here is a yappy little dog." He had this funny low-pitched bark, and if you really really got him wound up, he'd go "buf." 

Carol named a cat "Designs" once. The only appropraite name for that silly cat was, "Dizzy."


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 

Congrats on your used dog. We had a used cat once. Like Tom said, we had to wait a little while before a name really stuck. At first, my mom wanted to call him Dracula because his canine teeth stuck down below his lips, like a sabre tooth tiger. However, it was a few days before he started 'talking' to us. He was a big, gray cat, but when he started talking to us, he had this funny, high pitched 'meow', like as if whoever snipped him got him a little bit too high. So we called him Squeaker. 

Dogs and cats don't get along. That's well documented in all the Tom and Jerry cartoons I ever watched. Whenever we brought home a new animal, the established ones didn't like the newcomers right away. After a while, they learned to either tolerate each other or play well together. In Squeaker's case, he and the dog used to gang up on the older cat we had. It was really pretty funny. The dog would chase Socks to a place where Squeaker would ambush her. That's what you get for being an uptight, prissy cat, I guess. 

I hope you enjoyed your stay in your new Dog House. Did you build it over your new terminal? I must have missed that in the photos you took. 


Also, Carrie being mad at you for doing what she asked is perfectly in line with Jack Nicholson's character's comments in "As Good As It Gets" where he was asked how he writes women so well. 

"Well," Jack says, "First, I start with a man. Then I take away reasoning and accountability." 

The woman he was talking to was less than impressed... 

Mark


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Aww...Whats wrong with "Barf" its just short for Barfolomew?


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

The old neighbors had a white German shepherd, his name was (I'm serious) "Hay-dawg"(pronounced Hey! Dog!).... Ole Hay-dawg had one eensie problem, unless they bought Iams he got gas, room clearing peel the paint kill the houseplants gas. Personally, I think he timed it on purpose. He'd let a big one loose just as everybody was sitting down for dinner, and everybody would scramble for the exits...when you came back your chicken (or steak) was GONE..... for some reason they started locking the poor dog outside at mealtimes. 

As far as cats and dogs getting along, the last 3 dogs we had would share their doghouse in winter with the cats, and play nanny to any kittens. 

Edit: On the subject of dumb names, a friend of mine had a cat he called "Numb nuts" because it was rather stupid....after it had kittens he took to calling it "Mounds" (because "Almond Joy has...") I gave him "that look" the first time I heard it, too. He just shrugged and said he had never thought to look. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/doze.gif


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Quote: "I just don't understand women.???" 

A man led an exemplary life. One day he heard a booming voice. "Hello, this is God. since you have led such a good life and been faithful and charitable I will grant you one wish....anything you want". 

The man thought for awhile and said "I would like a bridge to be built between California and Hawaii so i could drive there as I don't like ships or airplanes". 

God said "A bridge across that vast expanse of ocean will take a long time and will be very difficult. Are you sure there isn't something else you'd rather have?" 

The man reconsidered and after awhile said "Yes there is one other thing that would be more useful than even the bridge. Give me an understanding of women, what they want and how they think." 

After a prolonged silence God finally answered.... 

"Do you want 2 lanes or 4 lanes on that bridge?"


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

An old lady I knew called her cat, "Kittyboobie." I thought that was beneath the dignity of a cat, but he lived up to his name.


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I just bought a 46" LCD for our family room up stairs that we both watch the majoriety of tv at night....My wife is also mad about the size I purchased as it was suppose to be a 37"...way smaller...she failed to come with me as I asked her to join me in my endevor....she had a chance to stop me but refused to do so...so is it my fault as she knows just how I am...and what I am capabale of doing!? 

Because I married my kindered spirit I feel I understand women as well as any man can...that being said I still run into the problem of me being a male that wants' it all..right now, and she knows how I am and how I can get taken up in the moment, so it is really my fault as she should have gone with me to keep me in check! 

So I ask all of you should I keep the 46" or take it back and succomb to the 37" as she thought I was going to purchase? To keep peace? 

Since I am not in a good light at this time does it matter if I do or not???? 
Time heals all wounds> 

I need to think about this delimma a little more, and just a note....the TV I am replacing didn't need replacing..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0> 


And Marty....BARF?????????? Please! 


Bubba


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Return the 46".... Bring home the 60".


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba, just get her a tennis bracelet, lol 

Women are kind of like magpies that way, present them with something bright and shiny and useless and they forget about other stuff for a while.... (NOTE: Bright and shiny and USEFUL-- like a new toaster, generally has the opposite effect...go figure)


----------



## Tom Daly (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Bubba, 

You said, "Time heals all wounds." 
I say, "Not necessarily for an ex-wife!" 

Tom


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

WOOW Bubba, we can watch train videos this winter on that...Can Barf come???


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Posted By Tom Daly on 04/30/2008 4:46 PM
Hey Bubba, 
You said, "Time heals all wounds." 
I say, "Not necessarily for an ex-wife!" 
Tom





I used to feel the same way about my ex-wife..used to hate her!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/angry.gif 

Then I stopped feeling anything for her!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif 

Now I am just THANKFUL she is SOMEONE"S elses wife..and NOT mine!!! 

And now realize..boy what was I think'in when I married her...was I stupid or what?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/blink.gif 

I will say it was fun break'in her in for someone else! LOL!!!!/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 

Did I say that???/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif 

Bubba


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Careful Bubba! 

Some ex wives are smart enough to track down what you say about them online! My did and does. Not that I've got that much bad to say about her. It took two of us to screw things up as bad (or as good?) as we did for that long. 

Now on the dog situation....(Sigh).....that's another story. 

Our puppy is still not quite house trained and has gotten us very well trained thus far.... 

Oh well the contractors love him! Mellowest dog they've ever had to deal with they say! Until we get home! the neighbors have warmed to him, by bribery. Or rather they've bribed him. With doggie biscuits. 

Good luck with Maximum Barf Marty! 

Chas


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

Well wchasr...I never said it didn't take the both of us to screw things up..what I did say is...when you have NO FELLINGS for her she can do whoever she wants and it means NOTHING! 

By you telling me yoyur EX follows what you post online....or that she finds out says to me that she still cares....history and time tells me no feelings no care.... 

I have moved on so has she...but I still ask myself why did it take me 23 years and 4 kids later to find out she was NOT the right women for myself....that is completely stipid on my part! 

Again I will state it was fun breaking her in for the next sap!" border=0> 

Nuff Said 

Bubba


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Bubba, 

Here's the easy solution: 

Go back to the store and get the 37" LCD. Ask her where she wants it. ( I know what mine'd say if I did that!!) 

Oh, but keep the 46 where it is. 

Hey - I was with my wife when I picked out my TV (a hi def rear projection 48"). She was working, and I was tagging along (she works for AT&T wireless, and was doing a store visit to Best Buy). I ended up with a TV, reciever, and surround sound before she was done! I think she thought we were getting a small TV. When she asked which one I picked out, I showed her, from halfway across the store!! Still have that TV and use it daily. It was a good purchase, that's for sure. 

I will probably not bring her along to buy the next one, but will have to factor in the additional entertainment center piece for the newer flat screen type TVs. 

Bubba- you did get surround sound, right?! And a Hi-def DVD player, right? 

Marty - I hope that Max Barf doesn't live up to his name!! Vet bills add up fast. Does he speak German? Here's how to check. When he barks, does he go "Woof Woof" or does he go "Arf Arf"? (you have to say this part like Arnold Swartzenegger would)


----------



## Madstang (Jan 4, 2008)

I really was only getting the TV because a wild hair idea! 

BUT maybe I will pop for the surround sound...the PS3 may come before...any ideas about that? 

My wife is OK with the TV, now ..I am soo lucky! 

NOW I need to concentrate on the PS3. 

Bubba


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

No feelings? Well that was done the summer we broke up. 

Do I care about "some things", well sure. 

We only had cats, no kids. Easy peasy! 

She was broke in for the next guy, A friend from college actually. So was I. Well broke in. Between my marriage to her and my mother I'm pretty broke in! LOL! 

Chas


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By NTCGRR on 04/30/2008 5:30 AM
After a good nights sleep in the new ,,dog house. I agreed to keep his given name of Max.. 




Max? as in Maximum Barf?/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif or Maximillian Barfalomew?  

Do yourself a favor, never ever mention that first one to your wife./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue.gif


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2008)

does he go "Woof Woof" or does he go "Arf Arf"? (you have to say this part like Arnold Swartzenegger would) 


LOL!


----------



## MarkLewis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Madstang on 04/30/2008 2:12 PM
I just bought a 46" LCD for our family room up stairs that we both watch the majoriety of tv at night....My wife is also mad about the size I purchased as it was suppose to be a 37"...way smaller...she failed to come with me as I asked her to join me in my endevor....she had a chance to stop me but refused to do so...so is it my fault as she knows just how I am...and what I am capabale of doing!? 
Because I married my kindered spirit I feel I understand women as well as any man can...that being said I still run into the problem of me being a male that wants' it all..right now, and she knows how I am and how I can get taken up in the moment, so it is really my fault as she should have gone with me to keep me in check! 
So I ask all of you should I keep the 46" or take it back and succomb to the 37" as she thought I was going to purchase? To keep peace? 
Since I am not in a good light at this time does it matter if I do or not???? 
Time heals all wounds> 
I need to think about this delimma a little more, and just a note....the TV I am replacing didn't need replacing..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/whistling.gif" border=0>" border=0> 
And Marty....BARF?????????? Please! 
Bubba 




Just buy an oversize ruler (they sell those for classroom use) and show her it's really a 24" LCD. 
 

Mark


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

For future reference: I kept saying we should get the 60", picked one out, kept showing her the one we needed at the store for a month or two. We compromised on the 46". ;-) 

Dogs are not "off trains" when it comes to garden railroads. Our neighbor is a vet and has six dogs right now. They all like me and often visit while I'm out in the yard. I have left direct paths for the animals to cut through and they will use these rather than go over an elevated track. My wife brought home a Australian shepherd mix they were safe housing. "Can we keep her?" She promised to exercise her and take care of her. Needless to say, now she's my dog. (Same thing happened with my daughter's cats, but that's another story). Unfortunately the dog is "anxious", and hates thunder. One loud crack is all it takes for her to come running right through the village. Usually she just knocks things over, but I have one structure that took a direct hit recently. Flattened like a tornado came through. Oh well.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

He does not like cameras either 









Max 6months old


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice lookin' Lil Feller... 

Can't wait to meet him in Sept.


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

It is a very rare person who sits in front of a big new TV and says, "You know, I should have bought a smaller one". Very rare indeed.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice lookin dog marty. I have had Zeus for 3 years now and other than his bad habit of peeing on every new living thing (the cats, the kids) he is a wonderful pet. He's great with the kids, a good watch dog and friendly to visitors. He does hate the UPS man for whatever reason though. But I have no problem with him and my railroad. Normally when i am out working, he lays along the right away sunning himself and keeping any birds out of the yard. It took awhile for the cats to warm up to him and to this day they still keep their distance but the fights have seemed to quit. 
Terry


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

heres an update on Max, he now loves cameras and is a ham. he also is always in the way on the RR and has not learned the #1 rule. don't walk over a moving train. 








I could not believe he came and sat here when I was tring to take photos of the new tower.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

You should have called him Homer! Looks like he could eat a lot of donuts.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

And this is relevant how??? /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/tongue2.gif


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice looking dog. But judging from the photo I have to ask: Is it "REAL" or just 29:1th?? 

vr Bob


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, Marty.... That am one good lookin' pup..... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif 

Great image...


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, did you let Max ride your trains??? or dog can do R/C with his Paws?????


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Geez Marty, it didn't take you long to buy and assemble you tower. Wasn't it just last week we were talking about it and you told me you wanted to get one. Looks good. You stole my idea. I have my tower, but I'm still looking for dwarf alberta spruce trees to put all around it. Hopefully by the club meeting at our place on the 19th. 

Ed


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Marty, 

I noticed you have a long antenae on your tower. Did you add that? What did you use? Mine didn't come with such a structure. 

Ed


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Ok Stan. We got a out here. Remember every time something happens shout THE DOG DID IT THE DOG DID IT. Now they can't balme all the accidents and derails on us. 

Your the one that got us into this mess. I was only found guilty because I am from the same state./DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/w00t.gif


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Drink enough beer, barf will come... 

Regards, Greg


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Ed 
Henson told me birds like to land on it . So I thought I'd add a wire to hinder it. Its left over railing from GMM bridges. I have an extra if you want it. It was kind of a pain to assemble. Did not know what the drawings meant in some places.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty, 
He (Still Barf?) is looking good! Seems very well adjusted too! I WISH I could say the same about Casper. He's been really acting out lately. We ahd been making progress until my mom brought her cats down (Oil & water is way easier than cats & dogs) so he's feeling neglected and has chewed everything ins ight. The wires off my utility trailer, The hot tub cover (twice), my leather jacket, shoes plates his water dispenser, his food dish, any piece of lumber he can find, tent ropes and stakes, etc.... 

However he has been getting better over the last week. He's been allowed back in the house and isn't trashing stuff so bad. The week is early though. Photo's to follow. 

Chas


----------

